# Solved: AC programable thermostat



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello everybody:up:

1st post in this forum (be nice)
i have this thermostat http://www.honeywell-thermostat.com/honeywell/TH4210D.html
i have a bryant model# 663cj030-A
does anybody know how to hook it up ?
ive attached a couple pics. (i hope they come through)

note the black wire attached to blue wire. and the green wire is not attached to anything outside

any other info i can provide. i will. if i can.

thanks for any help

BTW the thermostat hooked up now. works fine.(besides its old) i just want to upgrade!!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello, Kenny! 

Question, are you wanting to put a new thermostat on there now, or are you just asking in the future?

Most of the new thermostats have pretty good instructions about how to hook them up. Usually the most difficult part is if you have a heat pump. If you have a heat pump, you can't use the least expensive thermostats. You have to use the little nicer ones. But, the nicer ones also come with programs and stuff. So you can program it and save some decent money.

So if you have bought a new thermostat, go ahead and include the model and stuff. We can probably help you match up the wires. 

You were smart taking pictures.:up: And as you probably know too, always make a small diagram of wires before unhooking, where you can always go back to the old.


----------



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello and thanks 

i already got the thermostat thats in the link in post#1
the picture is the old mercury thermostat that i would like to replace.
the new thermostat has decent instructions.if you know what your looking at.
so if i can do it myself i would like to do it now.
heat pump ? how could i tell ? i googled model # cant find no info.
any other info i can provide. just ask & thanks again


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

http://www.honeywell-thermostat.com/manuals/th4210d1005manual.pdf

the above link contains the pdf wiring diagram, and the wiring schematic function of your model of thermostat. I hope that helps you!!


----------



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello paisanol69

thanks alot. but i have that paperwork just dont understand it. 

i was hoping someone could look at pictures and tell me what wire went to each letter.
again. thanks for trying.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The color codes are not really universal, even though some folks say they are. I've installed a number of thermostats, and I've run across at least three different versions of color codes.

The only way I can do it is to draw myself a diagram of the heat pump, then figure out where all the wires go.


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

Thermostats generally run in UK on 3 core+earth cable. ie 4 wires per cable. Even if not all the wires are strictly necessary for a simple t'stat. 
They run a bit like a 2 way light switch cable. Consult the thermostat .pdfs.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

well, since you live in florida...

can you get, or do you know the EXACT model of your existing thermostat. I googled your bryant heat pump model, and I cant seem to pick out whichever thermostat you currently have. If we can determine what you have now, I will be glad to help you figure out which wires need to be connected to the new honeywell. 

That is why I mentioned the wiring schematic FUNCTION, in the linked pdf. We first need to know what your old thermostat is capable of doing with the heat pump, and then we can "mirror" those functions with the honeywell t-stat, using the function schematic...hope you feel up to this, cause I like these kind of problems..


----------



## fuji0030 (May 20, 2009)

So if you accept bought a new thermostat, go advanced and cover the archetypal and stuff. We can apparently advice you bout up the wires.

_________________
Thermostat


----------



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello paisanol69

thanks alot my current tstat is a WHITE-RODGERS model# 1F58-77
http://www.pexsupply.com/White-Rodgers-1F58-77-Heat-Pump-Setpoint-Thermostat-2H-1C-14394000-p
i found it. hope this helps you help me. LOL

BTW thanks to everyone for your input.:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

robinofloxley said:


> Thermostats generally run in UK on 3 core+earth cable. ie 4 wires per cable. Even if not all the wires are strictly necessary for a simple t'stat.
> They run a bit like a 2 way light switch cable. Consult the thermostat .pdfs.


You're talking about a dirt simple thermostat, this is one intended for a heat pump. There are a bunch more connections for heat pumps.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's the installation instructions for your old thermostat: http://www.white-rodgers.com/wrdhom/pdfs/instruction_sheets/0037-5391.pdf

There is a schematic there that you can determine what wire has what function, then map it to the new thermostat.

It's really not that complex with the proper information.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's the page from the old and new thermostat, just map the functions from the old unit to the new one. I suggest making yourself a simple drawing with wire colors so you know where to connect to the new one. I'd also make a drawing of EXACTLY how the old one is connected before removing it.


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

kenny111111 said:


> hello paisanol69
> 
> thanks alot. but i have that paperwork just dont understand it.
> 
> ...


in responding to you., but I now live in the Netherlands, after moving over here 7 years ago, so the time difference can be frustrating. Im sure I can send you the correct diagram for hooking up the new Honeywell T-stat, but I need a few questions answered for us to continue.

The photo of the old t-stat is a big help, but I cannot quit see the terminal designation for 3 of the terminals, so I need you to answer the following:

1. Underneath the Red wire, is the terminal marked as "R" ?
2. Underneath the Blue wire is the terminal marked as "X1"?
3. Underneath the White wire, is the terminal marked as "W2"?

Be careful as you move, or remove the wires from the old t-stat backplate, to check those terminal markings.

If the answer is yes, to all 3 of those questions, I will send you an exact wiring diagram for hooking up the new t-stat!

Good Luck!


----------



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello paisanol69

yes to all 3


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

kenny111111 said:


> hello paisanol69
> 
> yes to all 3


I have included a drawing inserted into a word doc, in case the other attached dwg is not readable in size, after you click on it. The word doc is smaller in file size, so easier to download, and will print out in case you need a hard copy to hand

Please notice, on the new Honeywell Thermostat, there is a RED jumper wire drawn between the " Aux "and the " E " terminals (*you must install this jumper yourself*)

Also included in both drawings, in blue line color, are the terminals on the old thermostat backplate, in case you need to re-use that thermostat for some reason.

ps...just a suggestion...
I would recommend that you install the batteries in the new thermostat, and then, before you install it, sit down in a comfortable chair somewhere, with the instruction book from Honeywell, and set all of the basic settings and time clock, etc, as it is much easier than standing at a wall mounted tstat, with a book in your hand, and trying to push 2 or more setting buttons at the same time.

Plus, if you make any mistakes while doing the initial programming, all you have to do is remove the batteries, to erase everything ( no chance of cycling the heat pump compressor too rapidly, etc, this way)

Also, be sure to shut off the main breaker for the heat pump unit, before disconnect/reconnecting any wires.

Good luck , and enjoy your new control system, and please, let us know how everything turns out


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

Red is Live, (old EU) now brown. Blue is neutral. Dunno what white is.
Green/Yellow is earth.


----------



## robinofloxley (May 11, 2009)

oops check new colour codes. Grey gets mixed in somewhere.

Google "3 core".


----------



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello paisanol69

I will do as you say. and first of all thanks for all your time and effort.:up:

in my first post i showed that the green wire is not attached to anything at the unit.

dont know if this matters or not but something tells me it does.here is another pic with an arrow.
should i hook it up anyway or not ?
thanks


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

paisanol69 said:


> I have included a drawing inserted into a word doc, in case the other attached dwg is not readable in size, after you click on it. The word doc is smaller in file size, so easier to download, and will print out in case you need a hard copy to hand
> 
> Please notice, on the new Honeywell Thermostat, there is a RED jumper wire drawn between the " Aux "and the " E " terminals (*you must install this jumper yourself*)
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say that was a nice post. It took some time for you to get that schematic together and all. It's professionals like you that make this a great place, and make it worthwhile. Thank you, and keep up the good work.:up:


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

kenny111111 said:


> hello paisanol69
> 
> I will do as you say. and first of all thanks for all your time and effort.:up:
> 
> ...


Yes , you definately need to hook up that green wire. That green wire at your *t-stat *is the manual command for your "fan" to run, which will be the fan inside of your house, (the central heat/cool unit) not the compressor unit outside. ( I am assuming you do have a central unit inside of your house) when you select the " fan run " on your old t-stat, does your house fan come on?

Obviously, there will be another junction, or termination box located between the t-stat wiring and the unit outside, to control the unit inside of your home. In addition, at the t-stat, the following wires are assigned for the following functions:

1.)Yellow- contactor for the outside compressor motor
2.)Orange- reversing valve "on " during the cooling cycle
3.)White- Aux heat relay

And you are welcome, I enjoyed this!!:up:

dont forget to let us know how you make out !!


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Drabdr said:


> I just wanted to say that was a nice post. It took some time for you to get that schematic together and all. It's professionals like you that make this a great place, and make it worthwhile. Thank you, and keep up the good work.:up:


Thank you for the compliment

But I really do enjoy helping, when I feel qualified, and am able to


----------



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello paisanol69

i did exactly as said but it doesnt work.
worse news is i hooked old one back up and nothing works either.

is there a simple reset switch anywhere? i dont see one.
ive attached some pics to verify everything was done right.

any suggestions or is it time to call repairman ?

once again thanks for your time.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

kenny111111 said:


> hello paisanol69
> 
> i did exactly as said but it doesnt work.
> worse news is i hooked old one back up and nothing works either.
> ...


OK, this is not that hard. Let's see if we can get it figured out before you call a repairman.

First, when you installed the new one and tried it, did you turn the breakers back on for the main unit and all? I figured you did, but just thought I would ask.


----------



## kenny111111 (Dec 11, 2008)

hello paisanol69:up:

your instructions were perfect
had a little trouble with a little inline fuse (my fault)
other than that all is good !!! thanks to everybody who replied 
and a very big THANKSto paisanol69
have a great memorial day weekend!!!


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

And the very same to you, have a great Memorial Day weekend, Think about the sacrifces our armed forces personnel make for us, and be thankful, I sure am.:up:

As for thanking me..your very welcome, however don't forget to pat yourself on the back while your at it, since you did the trouble-shooting, and solved the problem. And last, but not least, you figured out how to program the new thermostat..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

hydra777 said:


> You could also replace your thermostat with a programmable 1.


Had you bothered to actually read the thread, you'd see that's exactly what was being done!


----------

